# Looks Like the green tide is coming



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just trying to place an order for stock and i noticed a significant amount of warhammer fantasy staples in the Orc section have sold out....including two of the most dated plastic kits, Orc boys and Goblins, now if i were a betting man i would say this isnt a repackage job as they are by far some of the most ancient plastics in the warhammer range and because of that they are also very wasteful and lack variety compared to the basic troop of all other races. 

plus it wouldnt surprise me if Orcs were the lead army for the relaunch as they are v popular fantasy army.

Edit: although just also noticed Brett core choices are also out of stock ? Bretts and Orc in the starter set maybe?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

A lot of the Fantasy range right now is Direct Only / Webstore Exclusive. I actually got a box of Brettonian Men-at-Arms in today. I wouldn't necessarily read into that as a sign that something new is coming (although I do know the release schedule and can't say, contractually, one way or the other)-- Games Workshop is currently consolidating intellectual properties for lateral investments (re: Fantasy Flight licenses, video game licenses, mobile apps) and are doubling down on the stuff that makes the most in those areas. We will see a revitalized Warhammer Fantasy in the near future, but it's not the drastic change people think it's going to be. It's mostly a consolidation of, and revisiting of, the IP involved. We will see new Brettonians-- the book is done, the models are sculpted. It's a legal issue getting trademarks in place and stuff that is preventing an immediate launch. Same deal with the Sisters-- they were originally slated for Late Q2/Early Q3 this year but have been pushed back due to construction of legal protections for the intellectual property. Both feature very similar design elements, and we'll likely seem them released more or less together. 

As for the Orcs and Goblins, there are supply issues due to aging molds. The Orc Boyz box is almost 15 years old now, and the copies from the original masters are degraded. We will see new Orc Boyz and Goblin infantry in the next calendar year, and I'm sure there'll be a book with them-- but this is one of those odd instances where manufacturing is the issue rather than copyrights or game development.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

@The Son of Horus , we will see your post on BOLS front page in a few days. 
Otherwise thanks for a clear explanation on the topic


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Bretonnia and Orcs new starting armies? I could see that. 

I think if they were going to restart fantasy, they would go with two armies that represent that fantasy aspect the best. Those two armies are pretty straightforward and not too complex. They are also straightforward as far as looks go towards new and potential customers. You have knights in shinning armor vs green monsters.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just went on the Australian site and many plastic kits are now direct order, although I have not been on this part of the site for ages.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I also noticed lots of chaos demon stuff out of stock, all the old models


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

inb4 £20 for 10 Orc Boyz a box & 15 Goblins a box.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Re-packaging for the entire range mayhaps (in waves maybe)......


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> Re-packaging for the entire range mayhaps (in waves maybe)......


Certainly could be for some of the range, might just be wishful thinking on my part but the orc boys and goblins really need a recut sprue before a repack because they are in the old style fat box because of the wasted sprue space and additional command sprue they have like 10 half sprues for 20 dudes, where as the skaven manage the same in 2 half sprues


----------

